# Need storage idea for corner kitchen cabinet



## g9_diy (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I would appreciate some suggestions on optimizing the space in this awkward corner.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Go to your local kitchen manufacturer/supplier and get yourself a lazy Susan for that cabinet.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

First thing I think I would do is remove the door from one side and add it to the other door, to allow better access.

Go to Ikea, either on the web or an actual store and check out some of their storage ideas. You could also go to a cabinet shot such as KSI an look there for some ideas.


----------



## g9_diy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jackofall1 said:


> First thing I think I would do is remove the door from one side and add it to the other door, to allow better access.
> 
> Go to Ikea, either on the web or an actual store and check out some of their storage ideas. You could also go to a cabinet shot such as KSI an look there for some ideas.


Any idea what these hinges are called Jackofall1?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

g9_diy said:


> Any idea what these hinges are called Jackofall1?


Don't know exactly what they are called, but I believe they are double acting and those depicted are from Ikea.


----------



## g9_diy (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like an ikea trip is in order


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You could order the hinges online to I believe


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

European Blind cabinet hinges.


----------

